# Urgent please - injection help needed!



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm currently undergoing medicated IUI using menopur.  I've been injecting using one 600iu menopur vial which I mixed at the beginning of my cycle then drew up the prescribed amount each day.  That vial ran out on Friday and the clinic gave me one 75iu vial of menopur and one vial of water, instructing me to inject 75 menopur this morning.  I stupidly didn't ask for a full explanation of how to mix them because I though I would remember from 3 years ago when I last did it.    I've gone ahead this morning and mixed the full amount of water to the menopur which I now think was wrong.....  The previous dose that I was on on 37.5 was a tiny amount in the syringe but when I draw the solution up today it is loads!!! I can't get hold of anyone at the clinic and am now in a complete panic.  Was I not supposed to mix the whole amount of water or should I just draw up .75 of solution??  But if I do that surely I won't be getting the full dose of menopur?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok - don't panic - the 600 iu vial is multidose. It is 1ml of solvent and comes with special syringes with the exact amount graduated on the syringes from 37.5 to 600 units.
If the powder takes up negligible volume and is very soluble it gives the flexibility of a multidose vial, but still allowing people on 600units to have it in 1ml.
37.5 units out of this would only be a tiny amount.

The 75 unit vial however is not multiple dose and intended for single use with 1ml of solvent.
You should add the contents of the solvent to the powder and then for a dose of 75 units draw up and inject the entire contents of the vial.
1ml is an acceptable volume for subcutaneous injection.

http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/17990/XPIL/Menopur/
/links


----------

